# Understanding Reports ZFS on root degraded *Newb*



## mrmarria (Oct 7, 2014)

Just saw this after runnin and setting up new box for about 3 months. 3 SSD ZFS on root set up.
Happened to be looking for a USB external drive I had just attached when I saw this.

Could a disconnected SATA cable on one of the 3 SSD be enough to cause this result? I haven't been back to the site, but wonder if that would be a possible explanation as the unit had a rough trip first time out.



```
pool: zroot
 state: DEGRADED
status: One or more devices has been removed by the administrator.
        Sufficient replicas exist for the pool to continue functioning in a
        degraded state.
action: Online the device using 'zpool online' or replace the device with
        'zpool replace'.
  scan: none requested
config:

        NAME                                            STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        zroot                                           DEGRADED     0     0     0
          mirror-0                                      DEGRADED     0     0     0
            3594138163140604220                         REMOVED      0     0     0  was /dev/gptid/99e410c1-c6f0-11e3-ad94-74d43515b730
            gptid/9a01f848-c6f0-11e3-ad94-74d43515b730  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/9a209574-c6f0-11e3-ad94-74d43515b730  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2014)

mrmarria said:
			
		

> Could a disconnected SATA cable on one of the 3 SSD be enough to cause this result?


Definitely. You get the same "DEGRADED" state if one of the drives was removed.


----------



## mrmarria (Oct 8, 2014)

OK simple as this was - more amazingly - reconnecting (going over all the power connectors to sata drives) and system is happy without effort on my part.
No replace etc commands necessary. Seems the drive is OK..maybe flaky power connector adapter which I replaced. 

A moment of confusion when I was in the process of trying to add an external drive and this came up at that moment. Thought I caused an issue attempting to mount the USB drive (still can't for some reason, that used to be simpler it seems)

Anyway.... good on ZFS design and thanks SirDice!


----------

